# Évora, Dezembro de 1992



## jonsered (27 Jul 2020 às 10:11)

Segundo o arquivo de dados históricos do IPMA, em Dezembro de 1992 registou-se, em Évora, nada mais nada menos que... 679(!) mm de precipitação acumulada. Um valor de fazer claramente inveja ao Gerês, mas que levanta muitas dúvidas, dada a região (Alentejo) em que se encontra. Dezembro de 1992 foi o mês em que cairam no Algarve cerca de 400 mm em apenas uma semana e foi também o mês do trágico acidente no aeroporto de Faro. Mas nada justifica este valor duvidoso de 679 mm em Évora... a não ser que tenha passado um furacão por esta cidade do Alentejo!!!


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2020 às 10:56)

jonsered disse:


> Mas nada justifica este valor duvidoso de 679 mm em Évora... a não ser que tenha passado um furacão por esta cidade do Alentejo!!!



Parece ser credível.


----------



## jonsered (27 Jul 2020 às 23:36)

Orion disse:


> Parece ser credível.



Essa cut-off foi de facto responsável pelos 400 mm que cairam no Algarve na semana antes do Natal e pelo acidente do aeroporto. Mas custa-me imenso acreditar em tal valor acumulado, ainda para mais em Évora.
Esses valores "astronómicos" de precipitação acumulada mensal, como o que supostamente foi registado em Évora nesse dezembro de 1992, são algo comuns no Gerês e noutros pontos do Minho e até mesmo no topo da serra da Estrela. No Alentejo é praticamente impossível.
Lembro-me de no ano passado alguns locais do Minho terem tido acumulados brutais de 600-700 mm ou mesmo mais só em outubro e novembro, tendo mesmo passado a barreira dos 1000 mm no Gerês.
Consta-se também que, há 33 anos, no já longínquo mês de outubro de 1987 entre os dias 14 e 16 (aquando da grande tempestade que deixou grande parte do Reino Unido debaixo de água e que também afetou Portugal com bastante intensidade ao nível da chuva e do vento) alguns locais do Minho atingiram acumulados brutais de 500 mm nesses três dias, tendo provocado cheias, inundações e avultados prejuízos materiais. Se isto acontecesse no Alentejo toda a região virava um oceano. 
Acredito que essa tal cut-off de dezembro de 1992 tenha deixado para aí entre 200 a 300 mm em Évora, o que mesmo assim e por si só já é um valor muito elevado para a região que é. Agora quase 700 mm de precipitação só num mês... esse valor faria com que Évora virasse um mar em grande parte da cidade. Se os 400 mm registados no Algarve provocaram o caos e o pandemónio com o trágico acidente de avião no aeroporto... nem quero imaginar tal valor de quase 700 mm em Évora, a cidade praticamente desaparecia do mapa.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2020 às 00:48)

jonsered disse:


> Essa cut-off foi de facto responsável pelos 400 mm que cairam no Algarve na semana antes do Natal e pelo acidente do aeroporto. Mas custa-me imenso acreditar em tal valor acumulado, ainda para mais em Évora.
> Esses valores "astronómicos" de precipitação acumulada mensal, como o que supostamente foi registado em Évora nesse dezembro de 1992, são algo comuns no Gerês e noutros pontos do Minho e até mesmo no topo da serra da Estrela. No Alentejo é praticamente impossível.
> Lembro-me de no ano passado alguns locais do Minho terem tido acumulados brutais de 600-700 mm ou mesmo mais só em outubro e novembro, tendo mesmo passado a barreira dos 1000 mm no Gerês.
> Consta-se também que, há 33 anos, no já longínquo mês de outubro de 1987 entre os dias 14 e 16 (aquando da grande tempestade que deixou grande parte do Reino Unido debaixo de água e que também afetou Portugal com bastante intensidade ao nível da chuva e do vento) alguns locais do Minho atingiram acumulados brutais de 500 mm nesses três dias, tendo provocado cheias, inundações e avultados prejuízos materiais. Se isto acontecesse no Alentejo toda a região virava um oceano.
> Acredito que essa tal cut-off de dezembro de 1992 tenha deixado para aí entre 200 a 300 mm em Évora, o que mesmo assim e por si só já é um valor muito elevado para a região que é. Agora quase 700 mm de precipitação só num mês... esse valor faria com que Évora virasse um mar em grande parte da cidade. Se os 400 mm registados no Algarve provocaram o caos e o pandemónio com o trágico acidente de avião no aeroporto... nem quero imaginar tal valor de quase 700 mm em Évora, a cidade praticamente desaparecia do mapa.


Sim, aparentemente não foi registado tal valor. Segundo o infoclimatic, estes foram os valores de precipitação registados em dezembro de 1992 em alguns locais da  região Sul:

Portalegre: 121,2mm
Beja: 166,2mm
Faro (Aeroporto): 271,8mm
Sagres: 141,5mm

Évora não tem vários registos, mas tendo em conta os valores das outras cidades, não atingiu tais valores de certeza. Os dados aí presentes podem não ser totalmente fiáveis, mas sempre é melhor que nada e dá para ter uma ideia.

Basta pesquisar  https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie/annee/1992/portalegre/valeurs/08571.html


----------



## okcomputer (28 Jul 2020 às 11:11)

jonsered disse:


> Segundo o arquivo de dados históricos do IPMA, em Dezembro de 1992



Que arquivo é esse? Só conheço o caso de Novembro 1997 em que foram mais de 100mm em Beja com 11 mortos no baixo alentejo e 140mm em Badajoz, com 21 mortos na extremadura.
https://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/riscos/Documentacao/Territorium/T05_artg/T05_artg02.pdf
https://especial-riada.hoy.es/?ref=https://www.google.com/


----------



## jonsered (28 Jul 2020 às 14:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, aparentemente não foi registado tal valor. Segundo o infoclimatic, estes foram os valores de precipitação registados em dezembro de 1992 em alguns locais da  região Sul:
> 
> Portalegre: 121,2mm
> Beja: 166,2mm
> ...



Tendo em conta os valores acumulados mensais registados em Portalegre e Beja, Évora deve tido acumulado mensal à volta de 150 a 180 mm. Via-se logo que os 679 mm era um valor muito duvidoso, fosse a altura que fosse (mesmo no inverno) e ainda para mais na região que é. Cá para mim o valor acumulado mensal nesse dezembro foi de 179 mm e não 679, quem escreveu os registos em vez de escrever um 1, escreveu um 6.


----------



## jonsered (28 Jul 2020 às 14:37)

okcomputer disse:


> Que arquivo é esse? Só conheço o caso de Novembro 1997 em que foram mais de 100mm em Beja com 11 mortos no baixo alentejo e 140mm em Badajoz, com 21 mortos na extremadura.
> https://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/riscos/Documentacao/Territorium/T05_artg/T05_artg02.pdf
> https://especial-riada.hoy.es/?ref=https://www.google.com/



Esse valor de quase 700 mm em Évora encontrei num boletim climatológico do extremamente chuvoso dezembro de 2000 disponibilizado pelo então IM no archive.org:
https://web.archive.org/web/2005041...Climatica/Meses/Dezembro2000/Precipitacao.htm


----------



## okcomputer (30 Jul 2020 às 00:06)

jonsered disse:


> Esse valor de quase 700 mm em Évora encontrei num boletim climatológico do extremamente chuvoso dezembro de 2000 disponibilizado pelo então IM no archive.org:
> https://web.archive.org/web/2005041...Climatica/Meses/Dezembro2000/Precipitacao.htm



Talvez seja gralha. Mas agora fiquei curioso pois se for erro esteve online imensos anos pelo que vi no archive.org


----------



## jonsered (7 Ago 2020 às 16:37)

okcomputer disse:


> Talvez seja gralha. Mas agora fiquei curioso pois se for erro esteve online imensos anos pelo que vi no archive.org



De certeza que foi gralha. O valor correto deverá ser 179 mm (tendo em conta o evento da altura) e não 679 mm.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Out 2020 às 10:45)

Segundo esta série longa o valor acumulado em Évora em Dezembro de 1992 foi de 88mm. 

No entanto em 1995 Dezembro registou 297mm.


----------

